# Genuine Audi spoiler fitting ?



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Hi, has any one on this site actually had the spoiler fitted ? coach builder reckons it's going to be a fair bit of work actually fitting it.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Mine arrived this week and is currently at the body shop being sprayed up.

Fitting is 2 hours at the Audi garage, painting will vary on where you go I guess.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Mine is being fitted this weekend, so may be able to pass further comments after Sunday


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

post up some pictures when yous are done, everytime i get in the car i need to press the spoiler button so it stays up all the time  not a fan of the spoiler down


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Audi may charge for two hours fitting but hopefully they will have fitting instructions at there disposal. I've spoken to the coach builder who (hopefully) is fitting mine, he has asked me to contact the dealers who supplied mine for a fitting guide as nothing comes with spoiler just a list of the components supplied. I've sent my supplier (Audi dealer) an e mail so hopefully they may able to help out with this request.


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Will try and take pictures throughout the process, my friend is doing it at their body shop (Legends Vehicles for anybody Kent/London based) then I just need to vagcom the spoiler to stay down.


----------



## CiLA (Oct 31, 2015)

If is genuine part is possible put order number? Some more picture please -


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

*Spoiler part number - 8S00716459AX *

I will get pictures for you tomorrow, once fitted.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Be handy if you could post some pictures of the actual fitting hxrpz


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

hxrpz said:


> *Spoiler part number - 8S00716459AX *
> 
> I will get pictures for you tomorrow, once fitted.


So how did your spoiler fitting go fella?


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Received my TT back from coach builder , spoiler really enhances the cars already great looks and i'm delighted with how it looks.
There is 15 pages of fitting instructions from Audi to accompany it [smiley=book2.gif] ,also the mate that fitted mine reliably informed me that it took him far more than the 2 hours Audi suggested it would !!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

Pictures?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Well mine is all sprayed up and ready to be fitted but it can't be done for a couple of weeks as they are super busy at my dealer. I am happy to wait though as I know I can trust their workmanship. The paint job looks amazing.

Would be nice to see photos of someone who has had one fitted...


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

A worthless thread without pics


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

placeborick said:


> A worthless thread without pics


Agreed. If I had mine done, I would be posting photos immediately :lol:


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Does anyone actually have this fitted yet? :?

Kinda basing my potential future spoiler purchase on this thread so pics would go down a treat.

Just saying.... No rush lol :roll:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

Pics or it didn't happen 8)


----------



## pcullen (Feb 26, 2016)

@hxrpz has this done im sure i stumbled across it on instagram


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

Yeah, got mine fitted this week and delighted with results, now at the auto technician getting the original spoiler de activated / spoiler comes with disc and instructions to do this


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

I found this:






Not sure I like it


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

It's a matter of preference, i chose to get the spoiler painted All white, video showed legs were done in black, (same colour as the car) and honestly think that it compliments the car  , not had any negative comments so far


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

No one got pics to post of this fitted?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

Apologies for the delay/bad pictures/dirty car, wanted to get out with the camera but work has been hectic! [smiley=bomb.gif]

Also had an exhaust made by Scorpion, which will be released onto the market soon!


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

oh but a warning to anybody fitting this spoiler, when you wash your car, dry every nook and cranny before opening the boot as the water will just drain directly into your back seats :x


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Used to get the same on my RS  
Spoiler looks pretty good fitted, what was the total cost ?

Sent from my fruit device using Tapatalk


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

I got it discounted through a friend who works in parts & I have friends who can paint and fit etc. so couldn't tell you sorry dude


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Looks pretty good mate, mine is being fitted in just under a couple of weeks, same colour as yours so am very happy with that, thanks for posting the pictures.

How is the exhaust? Does it sound a lot different?


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Wow It def works with that colour though 8)


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

about £600 including painting and fitting also decoding


----------



## Levski65 (Jul 18, 2014)

Never mind the car( which looks great) absolutely amazing house in the background.
Agree liking the spolier and the grey looks great.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Levski65 said:


> Never mind the car( which looks great) absolutely amazing house in the background.
> Agree liking the spolier and the grey looks great.


+1


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

^ Glad I wasn't the only one going Daaaaamn :lol:


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

The coding to de de activate the original spoiler has to be done on the Audi system, tried with my usual usual auto techs


----------



## Mclaren722 (Apr 27, 2016)

Levski65 said:


> Never mind the car( which looks great) absolutely amazing house in the background.
> Agree liking the spolier and the grey looks great.


And the M4!

Love the look of the spoiler, especially with the colour!


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

placeborick said:


> Wow It def works with that colour though 8)


thanks dude, I do love it when it's clean just a shame that it's got a couple of scratches and keys from idiots [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## hxrpz (Jul 6, 2015)

The house and the M4 are my friends, I get very envious  but it's great being able to chill there and the M4 has recently been detailed so looks stunning in person.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

The dealers couldn't install the codes that came with the spoiler and fitting kit, there technicians contacted Audi direct for assistance and was advised to disconnect the battery for half an hour and try again, to re-code but again with no success.
That was last Friday, i left the car with them and got a loan of a courtesy car (VW UP) hopefully Tuesday i'll get it back / fixed price of £110 inc


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Had my spoiler fitted today and generally happy with it but would like to know from others who have had it fitted - did the stilts fit flush with the base plate? Mine have a little gap where they should be fitted tight to the plate.

Can you possibly provide a close up photo please as I really need to see if they are supposed to fit flush, moreso to prove to the dealer that they should.

Thanks for any help in advance. Will post up photos in a bit.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)




----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

I can't help with the answer, however it looks stunning. Sets the car off beautifully. I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction, and can appreciate its good looks,knowing its fitted how you expect it to be.


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

ire74 said:


> I can't help with the answer, however it looks stunning. Sets the car off beautifully. I hope you get it sorted to your satisfaction, and can appreciate its good looks,knowing its fitted how you expect it to be.


Thanks mate,it's quite a change!


----------



## JamesTTS (Mar 9, 2016)

I just had a price through from the dealer:

Parts (including wing, fixings and blanking plate for the existing electric spoiler) - £396.99 plus VAT
Paint (it comes in primer) - £200 plus VAT
Labour (4 hours including disabling electric spoiler and adding blanking plate) - £480 plus VAT

Total - £1,076.99 plus VAT 

Sound about right?


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

JamesTTS said:


> I just had a price through from the dealer:
> 
> Parts (including wing, fixings and blanking plate for the existing electric spoiler) - £396.99 plus VAT
> Paint (it comes in primer) - £200 plus VAT
> ...


That's wrong for a start, Audi quote 2 hours labour


----------



## JamesTTS (Mar 9, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> JamesTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I just had a price through from the dealer:
> ...


Thanks Johnny, I thought 4 hours was a bit excessive and who earns £120p/h nowadays?! Think I'm in the wrong job!

Which dealership fitted yours?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

JamesTTS said:


> Thanks Johnny, I thought 4 hours was a bit excessive and who earns £120p/h nowadays?! Think I'm in the wrong job!


The garage monkey, sorry, audi technician trainee, fitting the thingy is probably on about 10-15% of that. Rest pays for the shiney showroom and the free tea and biscuits when you're waiting for your car. Plus of course the dealerships principals golf club fees.

Seriously though, that rate is pretty normal. Guess VAT accounts for 20% of that anyway?
Call out fees of plumbers etc around here are around £80/100 per hour.

What do your company charge you out for on the balance sheet? Must be similar I guess, as you have a new TTS?

Take it or leave it.


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

JamesTTS said:


> I just had a price through from the dealer:
> 
> Parts (including wing, fixings and blanking plate for the existing electric spoiler) - £396.99 plus VAT
> Paint (it comes in primer) - £200 plus VAT
> ...


Your quote is about £80 cheaper than mine for the part, but your paying about £400 more for the rest of it that I was quoted.
Mine was from an Audi dealer (so much for consistency). The Audi parts screen mentioned '200 units' as the time to have it mounted (I assume thats a guide provided to staff for the effort required).


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

JamesTTS said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > JamesTTS said:
> ...


I had mine done at Audi Approved Aylesbury, who I have had over 12 years relationship with now. They do outstanding work and are always very helpful and good on price.

I also know a fantastic paint shop (Audi approved of course) who did a great price for me too.

With regards to the fitting of the spoiler, it took more than 2 hours to be fair, they said it was a pig of a job and there was an awful lot of nuts and bolts in the bag with the spoiler. I am still not 100% sold on the look and can tell you that the fit and finish is not perfect, which I would expect.

My TTS is going in for a seat issue in a week or so and they are going to see if the spoiler can be adjusted because I am a bit anal and want things to be perfectly in line.

If you want any more info, PM me and I will tell you what I can!


----------



## JamesTTS (Mar 9, 2016)

johnny_hungus said:


> I had mine done at Audi Approved Aylesbury, who I have had over 12 years relationship with now. They do outstanding work and are always very helpful and good on price.
> 
> I also know a fantastic paint shop (Audi approved of course) who did a great price for me too.
> 
> ...


You've got me thinking twice about it now - I think it looks awesome on the car but I can only judge from photos.

I imagine if it's not a perfect fit, it would almost look after-market which is not the look I would want on a brand new car!

My other issue is the dealer I'm buying from is a good two hours away if I was to have it fitted for when I collect the car - might have to get it done closer to home.

Will be interesting to know if Aylesbury can remedy the issues for you..


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

JamesTTS said:


> johnny_hungus said:
> 
> 
> > I had mine done at Audi Approved Aylesbury, who I have had over 12 years relationship with now. They do outstanding work and are always very helpful and good on price.
> ...


I don't think it looks after market TBH but it is taking me a bit of getting used to. I think it is a bit bigger than the RS spoiler too, looks like it comes out more at the back end.

The base plate (where the old electronic spoiler was) certainly is NOT a perfect fit though. There is a "step down" where the base plate joins the rear quarter but not where the hatch joins :/ have a look at the photos and make your own mind up - I am quite particular about panel alignment and expect everything to run in smooth lines. If this can be adjusted then I think I will be happy but if not, it may have to come off. It's not too far out...


----------



## Dano28 (Feb 10, 2013)

I think that looks ok... Not as bad as I'd pictured from your description..

I did wonder if the RS spoiler was slightly different? Wonder if that's an option to retro fit? Would be good to compare with them once they appear in showrooms for fit comparison.

Just looked at RS spoiler again it's quite different mainly in the support area two connection points rather than the four..hmmm


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Dano28 said:


> I think that looks ok... Not as bad as I'd pictured from your description..
> 
> I did wonder if the RS spoiler was slightly different? Wonder if that's an option to retro fit? Would be good to compare with them once they appear in showrooms for fit comparison.
> 
> Just looked at RS spoiler again it's quite different mainly in the support area two connection points rather than the four..hmmm


I am a stickler for near perfection, so I guess that comes across - I go be the fact that Audi build the car and Audi supply the accessories, so they should fit perfectly. Especially for the price.

Hopefully there will be some room for adjustments in there.


----------



## kennowaybino (Feb 7, 2015)

The body shop that fitted mine also said it was a pig of a job to fit and... took far longer than two hours to fit, delighted with result though


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

kennowaybino said:


> The body shop that fitted mine also said it was a pig of a job to fit and... took far longer than two hours to fit, delighted with result though


Great to hear that, do you want to share some photos so we can see how it looks? Would be interested to see how yours is aligned with the rear quarters


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

Can anybody who has had this spoiler fitted confirm whether the stilts or whatever they are called, sit tight with the base plate please? Mine have a 1mm gap where the rubber gasket sits between the two, it doesn't quite feel right to me and as my car is at the dealers, I would like the, to correct it if others do not have this same thing.

Surely anybody who has actually had the spoiler fitted, still reads the forum and can help?


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Guys hello.Need your help.Just saw this topic(actually ManuTT pointed it to me) and I wanted to ask you some things. Initially I thought that we had to wait for the RS version of the car to start selling for us to be able to order the official fixed rear spoiler
Now I read that that's not the case as many of you have already ordered and retrofitted it...
My local dealership(which happens to be the biggest one in my country) told me that I have to find the exact part number of the spoiler in the german site audi.de and then after I order and receive it to get to them so they can retrofit it..
However I couldn't find it on my own.So if anyone remembers it please post it here or pm me.(a price would also be nice!)
Secondly is there anyone here who has the spoiler fitted on a white glacier car like mine so I can see how it looks?

Thanks guys

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Guys hello.Need your help.Just saw this topic(actually ManuTT pointed it to me) and I wanted to ask you some things. Initially I thought that we had to wait for the RS version of the car to start selling for us to be able to order the official fixed rear spoiler
> Now I read that that's not the case as many of you have already ordered and retrofitted it...
> My local dealership(which happens to be the biggest one in my country) told me that I have to find the exact part number of the spoiler in the german site audi.de and then after I order and receive it to get to them so they can retrofit it..
> However I couldn't find it on my own.So if anyone remembers it please post it here or pm me.(a price would also be nice!)
> Secondly is there anyone here who has the spoiler fitted on a white glacier car like mine so I can see how it looks?


Sounds strange that they cant be bothered to look up the part on their computer.
I was sent a screenshot of their system with a picture of the part, etc. The part number was 8S0 071 645 9AX. They should be able to get it up in there system & show the photo displayed. I believe its the only spoiler available for the TTS.
This is not the spoiler for the TTRS. It also states on the web page that its not in conjuction with the TTRS.
I think the TTRS spoiler has 2 stems (the TTS fixed spoiler has 4). The TTRS spoiler also tapers down on each side & the TTS one doesnt. I dont know if it will be possible to have the TTRS spoiler fixed to a non-TTRS.
They need to paint & fit after getting the part. It took my dealer over a week to paint & fit (supposed to take 3-4days), and turned into a nightmare when they noticed they forgot to disable the automatic spoiler deploy & warning messages started to appear.


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Just a sec.I own the base TT not the TTS.Does it make any difference on the spoiler part?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

No it's the same car!


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Cool!thx for the part number-do you remember how much it cost you(the spoiler only not the labor as well)+what color is your car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dink (Jun 18, 2015)

thanasis.mpougon said:


> Cool!thx for the part number-do you remember how much it cost you(the spoiler only not the labor as well)+what color is your car


I was quoted £470 for the part initially (inc VAT) ... thats with their profit added. The overall price changed a few times (to get cheaper) when asking for the price inc paint/fitting, so I guess thats the higher end price & could be cheaper.
I have the daytona grey pearl paint (seems to be the colour everyone has for this part).
I think this video showed it in white - 



 (website blocked here, so cant check).


----------



## thanasis.mpougon (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh great!video even better for me!but regarding the price,i read here on this topic that someone was quoted on 1.000£ and som1 else on 600£ and uou say 470 max? if that's the case then wow!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnny_hungus (Jun 14, 2009)

I was quoted two hours to fit, I think it even said it on the official screenshot - I posted it somewhere.

I am still waiting for others who have had it fitted to tell me if the stilts are in actual contact with the base plate on theirs, as mine have a small gap.


----------

